# TBI HDSS review



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok well After posting up late in the free tweeters thread I had a chance to give these a whirl.....or should I say will have a chance. I recieved them tofday and thought I would take a look at the packaging and in hand impressions. This review will get more into the sound and advatages over other tweeters as I get them installed. 

First impressions(LOOKS)

TBI has packaging down to a science. I would even ship them through UPS/FedEX at the same time with no fear of them being damaged....yup that good. The tweeters in hand feel about as weighted as the SEAS tweeters that are getting such a great review cost/performance wise. However one thing that i personally do not like is TBI choice for appearance. I can live with the Grey casing that the tweeter is held in, but in my honest opinion having the words "TBI" & "HDSS" silk screened on the tweeter themselves presents a cheap tweeter. If packaging did not matter then most great brands that sell like hotcakes when it comes to electronis would come in plain card board boxes and the TVs/Radios etc would all look cheap. This is something you would find on most $25 tweeter sets found all over ebay. 

More to come..................


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see you compare them towards the HDS tweeters you're currently running.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Carl give me a call when you're ready.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey wait...you're from Roch? Man I should just stop by this weekend or something, lol. I'd like to give a listen to the ID oem mids a lot of folks swoon over.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

mvw2 said:


> Hey wait...you're from Roch? Man I should just stop by this weekend or something, lol. I'd like to give a listen to the ID oem mids a lot of folks swoon over.


Sorry I missed this. Hillbilly actually has the tweeters at the moment. As far as our location we are in Arkansas so it may be a bit of a drive to meet up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> Hey wait...you're from Roch? Man I should just stop by this weekend or something, lol. I'd like to give a listen to the ID oem mids a lot of folks swoon over.


I bet carl would be willing to work out a deal with one of his 2 pairs even if it was just to get a review from you. And to be honest the boner died for me. They're good for $90 shipped but really are overhyped these days. They do sound ragged and muddy about half the time even though I still prefer them over most of the paper driver I've used. They've VERY capable midbass drivers though.


----------

